# Buckeye Lake Carp Event (June 6-8)



## TimJC (Apr 6, 2004)

There is going to be a carp fishing get together this weekend on Buckeye Lake that will be hosted Carp Angler's Group member Buckeye Bob Bernowski. If you have some time or want to learn about carp fishing stop on by. I'm not sure if I will be there myself, but if I am it will likely be in the evening for a night session.

More information can be found at these links:
http://www.carpanglersgroup.com/forum/index.php?showtopic=29105
http://www.carpanglersgroup.com/forum/index.php?showtopic=29312&st=0&gopid=398468&#entry398468




> CAG Ohio-Buckeye Lake Fish In
> Brooks Park
> Millersport, Ohio
> 
> ...


----------



## misfit (Apr 5, 2004)

i might have to stop by just to see bob.been a long time since i've seen or heard from him.who knows,i might bring a pole and can of corn along


----------



## crappielooker (Apr 5, 2004)

rick.. just make sure you don't bring out the red reel of yours.. surely you wouldn't want to lose it(and then get it back) again..  
ps.. take lotsa pics.


----------



## misfit (Apr 5, 2004)

LOL.how did i know you'd bring that up?
one day i'll have that thing bronzed and hang it on the wall 
hope life's treating you good,dood


----------



## TimJC (Apr 6, 2004)

Just make sure you have some treble hooks to retrieve it when it inevitably goes into the water.


----------



## misfit (Apr 5, 2004)

just keep the jet skiers away,and it might be safe


----------



## cwcarper (Apr 5, 2004)

I'll be there for sure...maybe Friday night but definitely on Saturday.


----------



## Garyoutlaw77 (Feb 3, 2005)

think I'm in & might bring my Brother


----------



## Ðe§perado™ (Apr 15, 2004)

Sounds like a great time. Good Luck!!


----------

